# Does anyone's Havanese hide under the bed?



## spongrac (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a happy healthy 1yr old little girl. Whenever I say the word walk she hides under the bed? She loves walks. She has friends she meets up with and plays. I tried giving her treats while getting her ready. She has also been sleeping under the bed at night time, which she usually sleeps in her nice cushy bed. What gives? All new behavoirs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never had this happen before. It sounds like she is kinda shy or fearful? Is she afraid of the leash or something?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know Leslie's Tori went through a stage with this. You may want to consider the harness fitting?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My shih tzu likes to hang out under my bed, but as soon as I call his name, he comes running out and looks at me like I should have known where he was in the first place.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd dives under my bed when my 5 year old gets too busy and then races back out 10 seconds later wanting him to chase him...lol


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori doesn't go under the bed but, under the sewing machine. Whenever she sees me get out her collar/harness she'll go hide, or at least slink away from me. I think it began when as a puppy she was getting so carsick and we were often going for short rides to try to get her over it. She no longer gets carsick so, I have no idea why she still does this, especially since she loves to go on walks and go places in the car. I just chalk it up to her being a "silly dog"


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Try using a different word. Smarty loves to go to the park to walk, Galen is one that did get car sick, so the minute I said "lets go to the park', Smarty was all happy and Galen was gone under the bed (where she sleeps most of the time). Now I say lets go see Cody, their walking Buddy, Galen is happy too.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with using a different word.

But Tango and Bandit both like to hang out under the bed. In fact, I got so tired of trying to keep them out from underneath, I finally gave in. They each have their bed out in the house (with the rest of the family), but they each also have a bed under our bed. It was just easier to let them win on this one!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie hides under the bed when you say the word "brushed"


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry sees the leash and runs behind the bed.
He has no interest in going out.
But I make him.
Then when he is out he's happy to sniff and greet his public.

Who knows? Sometimes I have to catch him or trick him . . . .


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have to catch Rosie every morning to go to work. Then at work, when I turn my computor off, she runs out of my office to one of the other offices and hides. It has gotten to the point that I just holler down the hall for whatever employee to catch Rosie. What's up?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Interesting. When I use the word "walk" it always turns into a chase game with Evye. She loves to walk so it was puzzling. Never occured to me to try a different word.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda plays under the bed and then proceeds to shred the underside of the box springs.....


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella hides under my bed when she gets something she knows she shouldn't have. It's the only place in the house where I can't reach her and the little stinker knows it


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jammies hides under the bed when it storms and I did not get her Thundervest on her in time. That's why I don't know if it works or not! She doesn't want me to hold her...she just wants under the bed!*


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *Jammies hides under the bed when it storms and I did not get her Thundervest on her in time. That's why I don't know if it works or not! She doesn't want me to hold her...she just wants under the bed!*


*What is a Thundervest?*


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala likes to go under the bed too! She doesn't hide there but just visits under there once in a while.

She does not like to go out at night and I will grab the leash and get all ready to go and she won't budge. I didn't know there were any other dogs who didn't jump at the chance to go outside at anytime!


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm so glad to see I'm not alone on this. Ari hides when he sees the leash. He hates walks! I have to keep him from pulling to go home the whole time. If we are walking away from the house he walks okay and runs towards people's ankles to visit but if he sees another dog he tries to run back home. He's terrified of other dogs. On the way home he pulls the whole way, galloping to try and pull ahead. I have never seen anything like it. I thought all dogs loved to go for walks. Ari prefers to run unleashed in our big fenced apartment complex courtyard. It has grass and a little gnoll and he runs flat out. I'm afraid I'm going to dislocate a shoulder trying to keep him from pulling and from correcting him. I have tried all the tricks - walking in the other direction, treating for walking nicely, going to cool places, putting the leash around my waist, stopping in my tracks when he pulls. If I stop, he sits down nicely beside him. I praise him and take one step and he's off again. 

I think the only solution will be getting him over his fear of other dogs and then he might look forward to meeting them like he does people.

Judy


----------

